# List of CV's for Loco



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

I have this loco, it runs great but I have lost the list of CV's that I can change.

Walther's Proto 2000 SW8/900 Powered Sound & DCC

Anyone have a copy or them or know a website I can find them on? Have done lots of searches and just don't seem to be able to find them.

Thanks for time and any help.

Jim


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Might be a dumb question, but have you sent in a support ticket?

https://www.walthers.com/product-support


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What brand of decoder?


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Tom_C said:


> Might be a dumb question, but have you sent in a support ticket?
> 
> https://www.walthers.com/product-support


Yes, two weeks ago. They will probably answer sometime in the New Year but just hoping someone might have them handy.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> What brand of decoder?


Not sure, what ever it came with. Bought it already with DCC and Sound.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't Walther's say which decoder on their site? Most manufacturers do.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is a list of manufactures and their associated number. On program track, you should be able to read it, almost the first thing that comes up and it will also indicate the version. Page 4 lists the numerically and you will be looking at the decimal number.
http://nmra.org/sites/default/files/standards/sandrp/pdf/appendix_a_s-9.2.2.pdf


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Found this, all 434 pages of it. It is probably a QSI decoder. Good luck!!!
http://media.wix.com/ugd/0f7119_33c33dacd2ff475f918159313227c7c2.pdf


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you Bwells


----------

